# PNP for Prince Edward Island



## neoagain (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello all

Has anyone considered / considering Prince Edward Island for PNP? How is PEI? any options for IT out there? Any guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Why would you go to PEI? Is there a specific reason?

The unemployment rate is double that of the other provinces.
A look at the Canada jobbank with a search for 'IT' shows that there are ... 0 IT jobs on PEI.

There are not a lot of visible minorities, most people are white. Only 4% have a religion that is not Catholic or Protestant (and about 6-7% has no religion).


----------



## neoagain (Dec 11, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Why would you go to PEI? Is there a specific reason?
> 
> The unemployment rate is double that of the other provinces.
> A look at the Canada jobbank with a search for 'IT' shows that there are ... 0 IT jobs on PEI.
> ...


Thanks EVHB, no particular preference as such, one reason would be its a province and if I get nominated I get entry into Canada (which as of now seems difficult with my CRS score of around 360). Second reason is I heard that PEI is opening up for IT opportunities now


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am sure there will be IT jobs, as nowadays, nothing can be done without IT. 
Housing is cheap, but wages are low, and utilities seem to be expensive (did a quick google search).


----------

